# Could this work?



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

In a 30gallon tank could I have a pleco, a Ram Cichlid, a couple cories, a couple swordtails and maybe a few zebra danios?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Animalfreak said:


> In a 30gallon tank could I have a pleco, a Ram Cichlid, a couple cories, a couple swordtails and maybe a few zebra danios?


Bolivian ram could work, but the German blue Ram would not be good fit with the fish you mention due to it's need for soft warm water,(80 to 84 degree's F) and the other fishes you mention, requiring hard cool water(swordtail's, Danios).
Cory's need to be in groups of five or more, for they are social fish that enjoy other member's of their species to feel comfortable/secure.
They appreciate soft to moderately hard water, not much warmer than 76 degree's F.


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks! My grandma is letting me keep fish at her house if I clean out her tank lol. It needs LOTS of work! My grandpa had bullheads in it, so yeah I have lots of cleaning if my future!


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

*Things to Consider*



Animalfreak said:


> In a 30gallon tank could I have a pleco, a Ram Cichlid, a couple cories, a couple swordtails and maybe a few zebra danios?


I would do One Male Bolivian Ram as the Cichlid as said above the Blue Ram is a bit harder to keep.

I would have more than a couple of cories because they are schooling fish. I would suggest 5 at the least.

Instead of swordtails (livebearer) and danios (Cyprinidae), I would suggest something different like rasbora or characins which are more suitable for your Ram.

The Ram likes peaceful conditions and will be your centerpiece fish. A nice school of rasboras or characins would do great.

Neon Tetra
Cardinal Tetra
Buenos Aires Tetra
Bloodfin Tetra
Harlequin Rasbora
Hengels Rasbora
Eyespot Rasbora

I would get at the VERY least 6 of one species. I would only get one species. Ideally I would get 8-10 to make them comfortable. They will be happier in larger groups.

I have 11 Neons, 1 Bolivian Ram, 1 Albino Bristlenose, 4 Bronze Cory (2 died I used to have 6...i should have at least one more but their fine for now...I willl eventually get another one).

What are your water parameters?

This tank is not set up yet?


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

I have no clue what the parameter is. I don't know if my grandparents know? No the tank is not set up yet, I still have to clean it. Thanks for the info! I am still in the process of thinking about what to put in the tank.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Animalfreak said:


> I have no clue what the parameter is. I don't know if my grandparents know? No the tank is not set up yet, I still have to clean it. Thanks for the info! I am still in the process of thinking about what to put in the tank.


A city water report will sometimes have this information.

You want to look for the full report and not just the toxins.


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

The water is well water. We haven't had a problem with it. She has a Betta that has well water and he is thriving!


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Animalfreak said:


> The water is well water. We haven't had a problem with it. She has a Betta that has well water and he is thriving!


Yes,

Bettas are very hardy.

The test kits are kind of pricey but IMO I would find out what your parameters are before getting any sensitive fish like Cichlids.

If you want to try it the BOlivian Ram will tolerate the most water parameters while giving you the most option of tank mates. The Krinbensis is also another good option but you cannot keep other Cichlids with it.

Good luck though


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

How much would the Bolivian Ram cost me? My grandma is buying me these fish and I'm sure she won't want to spend a lot. So if I got 6 cories, one pleco, a ram, some neon and bloodfin tetras about how much would that be?


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Animalfreak said:


> How much would the Bolivian Ram cost me? My grandma is buying me these fish and I'm sure she won't want to spend a lot. So if I got 6 cories, one pleco, a ram, some neon and bloodfin tetras about how much would that be?


*If I were you I would take a water sample to your local pet shop and have them test for your water hardness. Get them to tell you the gH and kH. They will do it for free.*

*My Honest Opinion: I think you should choose between either the bloodfins or the neons. I think it is better to have one large school than two smaller ones. The fish will be happier for it. Also, keeping a school with less than 5 fish is stressful and a small school of 6 fish would not look that great schooling around. Both for aesthetic purposes and fish health I recommend you pick one species.*

This is very important because if you don't have the right water, the fish wont be healthy and could die.

Once you find these numbers then we can really tell you if it is a good idea to keep these fish. Please do that before buying the fish.

The Bolivian Ram and the Bristlenose Pleco will cost *$6-$8 each *depending on your shop. I've seen them as low as $4 before.

Cory's and Neons cost between $1 each to $3 depending on sales.

*DO NOT BUY A COMMON PLECO - Attains anywhere from 12 to 20 inches. TOO big.*

Before getting the fish you want to set the tank up and cycle it. Excluding the neons, these are all more fragile fish that cannot handle a cycle and WILL die if you try to do an fish in cycle.

I don't know how much experience you have in this.

You can seed the new tank with bacteria in the gravel of an already established tank (your betta tanks). Once the tank is cycled and you have everything stabled I would go get All 6 corys to put in the tank. DO NOT get all the fish at once or it will shock the system and you will loose fish. 

Live plants help this process by soaking up ammonia and other nitrogens.

Once you add the cory, wait a week and test your water to make sure ammonia and nitrite are at 0.

IF levels are stable you can go back and get a bristlenose pleco and the 6 neons. I would only get 6 neons at a time so as to not shock the system. 

Wait a week. Get the other 6 neons.

Wait another week and then go back to get the Bolivian Ram.

Each week I would also add more and more plants to the tank (this is assuming you have a local fish store). The plants are very beneficial. Something like Java Fern is low light and grow slow so you wont have to care for it much. It looks beautiful too.

This will be your idea tank:








*I hope I didn't give too much info at once but I would really find out more about your water before doing anything about your fish. I would also make sure the tank is cycled before doing anything.

Once everything settles down and if you do get plants....later on down the road you could add maybe 2 more neon tetras or a cory or something.

It is always good to keep stocking levels low while establishing a tank. Especially for the safety and health of the fish.

Do you have a test kit?*

API Master Test kit is very reliable. Water based test kits over strips.

Hope this wasn't overwhelming. I'm just trying to make sure you take it slow and consider your water before getting the fish. 

Let me know what your LFS says about the water. Once you have given these parameters I can better help you find the right species of cories, tetras and other fish for your water if they aren't suited for these.

Good luck!


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

My local pet store is over an hour from my house and we rarely go every 3 months. I believe our local walmart has test strips but I don't know about the Api thing. The walmart also has I believe ammonia test stripes but I would have to check again. I was hoping to have the tank cycled. I still need to clean it but I have no clue how yet.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Animalfreak said:


> My local pet store is over an hour from my house and we rarely go every 3 months. I believe our local walmart has test strips but I don't know about the Api thing. The walmart also has I believe ammonia test stripes but I would have to check again. I was hoping to have the tank cycled. I still need to clean it but I have no clue how yet.


To clean the tank use Vinegar and water. Just let it soak and then scrub away.

Just rinse like crazy afterwards and you will be fine.

Does this walmart have a fish section where they sell fish? If so see if they can test your water.

Due to your distance and the LFS being so far away I would recommend you getting live plants so you can afford to put more fish in at once time. Look into Java Fern, Hornwort and Java Moss. They are great low light plants that will help the tank.

If you have real plants I would say you could add 6-8 MAX fish per week without disturbing the tank.

When is the next time you plan on making it out to this LFS? 
The kit is $9 online.
http://www.amazon.com/API-GH-KH-TEST-KIT/dp/B003SNCHMA

For pH, Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate You can get strips for now if you don't want to spend that much money but I would really recommend you get this:

PetCo Is having a 20% Online sale. I would get it there as its normally over $30.
API Freshwater Master Test Kit at PETCO

Not necessary but highly recommended (the API Master Test Kit) because it is more accurate than strips.

As for the gH and kH if you can find out that information or get the test kit it would really benefit the fish and your choices.

*Because you have well water, I would HIGHLY suggest getting both of these kits because you cannot be sure what you are putting into the tank. This would be a very good long term investment.*


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

My grandma has tried to grow plants in the tank and they always die in a couple days. I have no clue when we will to to the pet store. Sadly my walmart does sell fish. I have some floating live plants and an other type I don't remember. I think it was hornwort but not sure. I will clean the tank that way. Thank you soooooooo much for helping me!!!!!


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Animalfreak said:


> My grandma has tried to grow plants in the tank and they always die in a couple days. I have no clue when we will to to the pet store. Sadly my walmart does sell fish. I have some floating live plants and an other type I don't remember. I think it was hornwort but not sure. I will clean the tank that way. Thank you soooooooo much for helping me!!!!!


Yeah my walmart sells fish too...pisses me off. Lights are on 24/7, water is dirty. tanks is dirty *gross*.

See if they can test the water for you. Although its walmart....that's all I have to say.

You might be better off getting the test kit. It is very beneficial.

For live plants, did you have good lighting? what plants did you get and did you bury them? Some plants can't be buried.

Also, on plants you have to get plants that go right with your water. This is another reason why it is important to know your gH and kH. 

Try and get these numbers for me and we can help you much more 

No problem btw


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

My walmart ALWAYS has dead fish stuck on the filter and it makes me sad!. They even sell bettas, they always seem to have something wrong the poor things. I have started trying to clean the tank last night. My grandpa might know the gh and kh but he is not home at the moment. Now I think I just want to put a whole bunch of live bearers in the tank. I really have no clue now of what I want in the tank. *sigh* I think I'm streesing myself out over this delema. We will see if I get fish or do nothing.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

honestly, it took me up to like, the night before i went to get the fish i was adding to my tank to decide on what i wanted the final stocking in my community tank to be. its not done yet, and i might change my mind again. but don't worry about it! whatever you choose, as long as its okay for your tank, it'll be a gorgeous tank :3

i really encourage you to do this! its stressful, but its so very rewarding, as you can tell- you have your five bettas after all! the cycle might seem to take forever but its one of the BEST things you can do for your fish. it'll all be worth it when your little guys are happy and all over the new home you made for them ^-^


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Animalfreak said:


> My walmart ALWAYS has dead fish stuck on the filter and it makes me sad!. They even sell bettas, they always seem to have something wrong the poor things. I have started trying to clean the tank last night. My grandpa might know the gh and kh but he is not home at the moment. Now I think I just want to put a whole bunch of live bearers in the tank. I really have no clue now of what I want in the tank. *sigh* I think I'm streesing myself out over this delema. We will see if I get fish or do nothing.


If your grandfather does not know the parameters, you can always take a sample to the LFS an hour away to get it tested. It would help you decide what fish to keep and bring your stress level down.

One of the most important thing is to take it slow. Im glad you are. It becomes stressful when you go faster. It is good you are stopping to think about all of this.

You keep bettas, so cycling shouldnt take too long because you can seed the new tank.

I would suggesg, before giving up, to go to your LFS and get that water tested. If the water is realy hard then get the livebearers. If you have medium hard under 13dGH (There is a thread on this i will post for you later) then you can get the corys and the ram. If you have really hard local water and well water....and you LFS keeps the rams and corys in that hard water...then you will not have a problem. 

Just take it slow. Dont worry about it so much as you are doing it very well and being very considerate.


----------

